# Doesn't Know how to Find Pad?



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello All! 

I'm back with more questions (HAHA). Arthur is coming along SO WELL wth potty training. He is now 10 weeks old and has completely learnt to pee on the pad when he is in his pen and knows how to run to the grass when he is outside. I've also become more "in tune" with ARthur and realise when he needs to pee. 

Here's a question though, Arthur knows how to find the pad when he's in his pen and knows how to run to the grass when hes playing on concrete, but it seems that when we are anywhere else in the house he has no clue where to go and pee? For example, I take him into the kitchen with me sometimes and all of a sudden he will want to pee there on a spot (this mistake has happened twice now) but I don't understand why because the door to the garden is right next to the kitchen? 

How have you guys dealt with this?

Thanks, 
Nicole


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Nicole, glad to hear Arthur is getting the potty business down  . I hope you are having SO much fun playing and cuddling with him. Honestly, at 10 weeks old he should not be on the grass at all yet ~ not until after he has finished all of his puppy shots. It's best if you carry him to his pad about ever 10 minutes or so (if yall are playing), he can't hold his bladder very long at his age.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

10 weeks is very young and I don't think that you can expect that he will know how to find his way to the pad. We pad trained Lilly as well and she did great when she was confined but it took a lot of repetition and positive reinforcement to teach her that the pee pad was where she was supposed to go. You need to take him to the pee pad and use a command like "go potty" and then when he does, you need to jump up and down and act all excited telling him that he is a good boy. We also gave Lilly a treat each time to reinforce the behavior. 

Good luck!


----------



## gill0n (Apr 14, 2012)

I have finally (after many mistakes) got Maggie to use the pads. I live in an apartment and was letting her go out on the balcony to go, but with no rain in site, the smell is getting high. I now tape two pads together and place them by the balcony door and she is now consistently using them. I found that one pad was too small. I plan to look into using adult incontinence pads instead as they are larger.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put the dog on a leash and walk them outside or to the pee pad each time. The dog has to pattern the walking to the place just like anything else.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I totally ignored any mistakes and when she hit the pad we had a party. 
I only gave mine a small amount of free space and increased a little at a time. When she made a mistake I would make the area smaller. When I had her in another room I would keep her on a leash hooked on the door knob with the pee pad near by.

10 weeks is awful young and it takes time.
Have fun and use positive training.


----------

